# EAST CAPE LOSTMEN W/ 50 Honda 4-stroke



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok you prop guru's..... 
seriously, in need of some help. 
I get out of the hole ok, but with the motor trimmed up (to run skinny, the engine looses the "bite" of the water and the speed drops pretty dramatically. Wondering if a hydrofoil style add on will help here?
Thanks


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I recommend a permatrims and everyone is very happy with the results..


----------

